# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > مسائل مربوط به مدرسه >  آموزش و پرورش ناحیه 1 کرج کجاست؟

## ARTHUR

سلام. 

بچه ها اگه کسی آدرس آموزش و پرورش ناحیه 1 کرج رو میدونه ، بگه ... خیلی واجبه!!!

تو نت گشتم چیزی پیدا نکردم  :Yahoo (21):

----------


## Am7r

> سلام. 
> 
> بچه ها اگه کسی آدرس آموزش و پرورش ناحیه 1 کرج رو میدونه ، بگه ... خیلی واجبه!!!
> 
> تو نت گشتم چیزی پیدا نکردم


سلام تو جیب من بود افتاد  :Yahoo (94):

----------


## mohammad28

زنگ بزنید 118 شمارش رو بگیرید
فردا تماس بگیرید آدرسش رو بپرسید !

Sent from my SM-N910C using Tapatalk

----------


## ali_asadi

خیابون نیک نژادی
32545494
 :Yahoo (83):

----------


## mehdi76

:Yahoo (16): سلام سه راه عظیمیه بالاتر از بازار روز کاج پایین تر از سالن دلاوران :Yahoo (16):

----------


## Unknown Soldier

> سلام. 
> 
> بچه ها اگه کسی آدرس آموزش و پرورش ناحیه 1 کرج رو میدونه ، بگه ... خیلی واجبه!!!
> 
> تو نت گشتم چیزی پیدا نکردم


عربستانه؟؟ ترکیه؟؟ :Yahoo (20):

----------

